# Hesston 514 round baler?



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have never been around a round baler much. 
Hesston 514 5x6 round baler. Good, bad, ugly? I can figure it out mechanically, to a point, and I have read enough threads on here to know roughly what I am looking at. Where should I be on price?
I have priced them, as usual, on tractorhouse and auctiontime.com for auction results. It was inconclusive at best. They are all over the map.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

One factor in price differences could be one that bale cornstalks and one that hasn't. IMHO I would pay more for a non-corn stalk machine (with number of bales and storage/care being even).

Larry


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

That kink of looks like a New Ideal baler. If the belts are not one continuous belt, but short belts, then it is a New Idea. Agco bought both brands so it could be a New Idea. It may say 5x6 but the New Ideas were wider then they were tall, so this would make a bale 5ft tall.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

mike10 said:


> That kink of looks like a New Ideal baler. If the belts are not one continuous belt, but short belts, then it is a New Idea. Agco bought both brands so it could be a New Idea. It may say 5x6 but the New Ideas were wider then they were tall, so this would make a bale 5ft tall.


Sure looks like it shares the DNA, doesn't it? My notes don't indicate it cross-brands to anything other than a Case 8480, but it's very similar to the New Idea 4865 which was cross-branded as a Hesston 814.

It's interesting because my notes show it as being manufactured when the factory was Hesston and then HFI (that switch occurred in 1991 when AGCO and CASE had joint ownership in Hesston), but any New Idea branded models are HFI only. So it looks as though the 514 was indeed built off the New Idea design, but began production in the Hesston factory before AGCO came into the picture. Kind of a confusing history with that one.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am headed over there with a tractor in a bit to hook it up and run it out. Of course the monitor is 50 miles away in their tractor. I guess I will see what I can see. 
I can get more pics and info then.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It needs a little maintenance but looks to be workable.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It needs a little maintenance but looks to be workable.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

"Manufactured under license Welger" Well, that explains how Hesston was potentially building one before AGCO dragged New Idea into HFI...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Maxzillian said:


> "Manufactured under license Welger" Well, that explains how Hesston was potentially building one before AGCO dragged New Idea into HFI...


I thought that was only about something in the pickup. The NIs had it too. I really hated our New Idea...


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It appears to be a 97 model. It had a fifty year, '47 to '97 commemorative sticker on it.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It is also a pile of short belts rather than long continuous ones, as you can see.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> I thought that was only about something in the pickup. The NIs had it too. I really hated our New Idea...


Speak now, cause I am thinking about throwing out an offer. Why?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lostin55 said:


> Speak now, cause I am thinking about throwing out an offer. Why?


The true New Idea design had a tendency to not eject the bales. Gate up, belts turning, bale laughing at you. It took a lot of power too. It's also a LOT of belts. If they are spliced belts it's just too many splices to have to maintain. If it's original continuous belts, there's a good chance they're stretched and that's a lot of belts to have to replace. There's so much more belt stretching that occurs on a fixed chamber belt baler than variable. Variable belts can last a crazy amount of bales. Not going to happen with fixed chamber belts.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

It would depend to me what your use will be. If just to make a few bales each year to get up some rained on cow hay and the price is right then maybe. But if for any number of bales to sell or doing custom work I'd look for something else. No net wrap, all those belts to maintain, fixed chamber vs variable chamber, bales won't be as tight or pretty as a newer/different style baler, etc.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, here's the sixty million dollar question..... what baler can a guy get into for less than $6k that would work
I spoke to a local guy, and friend, . In the custom business. He had a newer net wrap baler and didn't make a round bale last year. I got a call on just 80 acres.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

If you are looking for a 5x6 baler look at the '90s model NH balers such as 660, 664, 688. You ought to be able to find one of those in that price range. Or maybe a Deere 535. I throw out the NH cause that's what I'm most familiar with.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just my luck, NH has no dealer support around here. Nearest dealer in any direction is 2.5 hours away.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

If you plan on doing most of the work and maintenance yourself I wouldn't be as concerned with lack of dealer support. Belts bearings pickup teeth and most wear parts you can order from places like Shoups. Other stuff you ought to be able to get shipped by a dealer. If you find a good one you can bale a lot of hay without needing much dealer support anyway, usually. If you plan to use the dealer more heavily then yeah better look at other options.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We do all but the biggest jobs here at the place. My NH stacker sometimes gives me fits getting parts in for it, but then again there are several outlets for parts.
I may just have to look at the NH.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lostin55 said:


> Just my luck, NH has no dealer support around here. Nearest dealer in any direction is 2.5 hours away.


I see a couple of things going for you, Mike10 :wub: and you're ability to turn a wrench/use HT/use internet to order parts.

My two cents today.

Larry


----------

